# Disconnect at meter



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

katmgj said:


> I am doing an restoration which requires me to relocate the meter and service riser. The meter is going to be on one side of the house and main panel on the other side. Do I need an disconnect at my meter. Code reference please
> 
> Thanks for any help


That depends.
The disconnect is required to be readily accessible, either outside the building, or inside "nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors"

How did you plan on running the service conductors from the meter to the panel?
If you plan on going through the house, then, yes you will need a disconnect.

230.70


----------



## katmgj (Mar 20, 2009)

I plan to run it through a crawl space.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

katmgj said:


> I plan to run it through a crawl space.


Disconnect is required, IMO. You will need to run 4 conductors to the panel - L1, L2, N, EGC

Remember to separate EGCs and neutrals at the panel, and relocate your GECs (grounding electrode conductors) to the service disconnect


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## katmgj (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought I dit but I was being told by another electrician I did not need it so I wanted to see for myself. Thanks for the help and the warm welcome to the board.


----------



## katmgj (Mar 20, 2009)

I am reading 230.70 right now but I do not see where it says I would need a disconnect in this situation.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Disconnect is required. You will need to run 4 conductors to the panel - L1, L2, N, EGC


 This is what you need to do. Sounds like your buddy don't know what he is talking about.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## katmgj (Mar 20, 2009)

I also believe that I need the disconnect but I cannot find it in my NEC Book :confused1:

The only thing close I see is 230.70(A)(1)

Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readly accessible location either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the point of enterance of the service conductors.

What do they mean inside nearest the point of enterence of the service conductors.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

katmgj said:


> I am reading 230.70 right now but I do not see where it says I would need a disconnect in this situation.


Try: 

_*230.70(A)(1) Readily Accessible Location*. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors._


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

katmgj said:


> I also believe that I need the disconnect but I cannot find it in my NEC Book :confused1:


230.70(A)(1)

If the disconnect is inside, it must be "nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors".
Which means you would need to put it in the crawl space - which is a 110.26(E) violation I would think.

You are only allowed a short distance of service (*unfused*) conductors inside a building. You can check with your local jurisdiction as to the max distance they allow, but I highly doubt you can run unfused wire from one side of the house to the other inside.


----------



## katmgj (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah ok I will do that I did not know that the distance would vary depending on A.H.J. I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here your only allowed 6' of unfused conductors before you hit your main.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Six feet seems like a pretty universal number, but I have heard of 10'-15', and more on rare occasions.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd utilize a meter/disconnect combo on such a project. Here is a typical one from Square D Co:


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Our AHJ only allows 2' to the main for residential. He is a little more forgiving when it is commercial or industrial.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that distance measured along the conductor length or from the wall to the enclosure?

Heard of one inspector that did not allow a bottom fed panel to have the main at the top as this was not "as short as practical". Thought that that was a little over the top, but can see that interpretation.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That must have been in Calvert County. The only place where I had to flip the guts, and use a bottom feed main breaker! 

Of course, now the panels can be oriented either way. But 25 years ago, all the mains were located at the "top" :blink:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

The question about what is required at the service entrance may also be addressed by information from your local power company (POCO). Installation requirements are often supplied on the POCO website.

/s/ Jim WIliams


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here in Chi town, unfused conductors have to be in GRC and concrete encased to within 5 feet of equipment. Even overhead as seen here:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

goose134, I'm impressed!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

W O W !!!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

man that is crazy!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've installed many of services like that one that is encased in concrete. The elec. room looks very good!!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Very nice lay out and workmanship


----------

